# Steve Thatcher's seminar on debt options - 4th October



## Brendan Burgess (11 Sep 2012)

Those of you who have benefited from Steve's advice and information on Askaboutmoney will be interested to see that he now has a Dublin office in partnership with Anthony Joyce solicitors. 

The site has good articles.

[broken link removed]

He also has a seminar coming up on the Personal Insolvency Bill


----------



## Bronte (3 Oct 2012)

Anthony Joyce was on newstalk this morning.  Mentioned that his UK partner, presumable Steve Thatcher, solicitor,  has done ordinary (not developers I think) bankruptcies already to the tune of 1 billion (I'm open to correction on the figure)


----------



## Steve Thatcher (4 Oct 2012)

Bronte said:


> Anthony Joyce was on newstalk this morning.  Mentioned that his UK partner, presumable Steve Thatcher, solicitor,  has done ordinary (not developers I think) bankruptcies already to the tune of 1 billion (I'm open to correction on the figure)



Hi Bronte, the total figure is 1billion euro. It does include developers as well. but to put this into context as well. Just this week I have helped two clients go bankrupt and they wrote off €25,000,000 between them. 

I will probably have twenty more or so going through by the New Year

Steve Thatcher

Www.debtoptions.ie


----------



## Steve Thatcher (1 Sep 2013)

Steve Thatcher said:


> Hi Bronte, the total figure is 1billion euro. It does include developers as well. but to put this into context as well. Just this week I have helped two clients go bankrupt and they wrote off €25,000,000 between them.
> 
> I will probably have twenty more or so going through by the New Year
> 
> ...



Just a reminder that I am no longer with debt options

Steve Thatcher
Www.stevethatcher.ie


----------

